# Michigan Red Fox (Pics)



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is a nice Michigan Red from last season. Thought I'd share.

Mike


----------



## Yardman (Jan 23, 2013)

That looks great! I love the tail! Great mount! Beautiful


----------



## MountNMan (Mar 4, 2014)

Beautiful work.


----------

